# Coat recommendation



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all,
Well, I think I must of bought 20 coats for Blossom, but returned them all!! I can't seem to find one I am happy with! 
I buy a medium and they are too small. I buy a large and they are too big! 
I am feeling a little frustrated as I would really like a waterproof coat (one with legs in possibly) before the weather gets colder and we get snow.
Can anyone recommend a good doggy coat please. x

Blossom is going to have a big haircut Friday too.x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have gotten many coats for Jake with the same issues. The equafleece is the best one hands down. They have the best fit, the best coverage and it is made from good quality material. I have even ordered the next size up as he is starting to outgrow the one he has. It is a UK thing but it was worth every extra cent. 
He has this one. It covers his legs and body which is good for the snow. 
http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dog_suits.html 
He is wearing and 18/20 but as he is 20 pounds and still growing I know it won't fit next year.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how do you get them on , LOL


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

If you can believe it there is a video on the website showing you the correct way  Jake and I now have it down to a science.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Haaa Haaa.well ever since ginger was spayed and was wearing a onesie ..well now she woun't sleep naked.(i guess she is to much of a lady).when she was finished with her recovery time we toke off the onesie and that night she cried all night,i thought she was sick but that day she was fine ,,the 2 nd night the same thing cried all night.so me and the wife were thinking of what was different ,so we tried to put her thunder shirt on her .sleep right through the night, so now i'm trying to fin some nice shirts for her .you know not to heavy cause it is only for night.any where i can look
..


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi all,
> Well, I think I must of bought 20 coats for Blossom, but returned them all!! I can't seem to find one I am happy with!
> I buy a medium and they are too small. I buy a large and they are too big!
> I am feeling a little frustrated as I would really like a waterproof coat (one with legs in possibly) before the weather gets colder and we get snow.
> ...


Another thumbs up for the equafleece for me - don't be fooled, just because it is only a fleece don't think that it will not keep Blossom dry. Kiki has two waterproof coats, but neither keep her as dry as her fleece dog suits do. Sometimes by the end of the walk I can literally ring water out of her fleece once I have taken it off her , but where she has been covered by it she is dry.
She doesn't mind wearing it at all, because of the weather we have had plenty of practice in putting it on.
The coat washes and dries really well.
I bought a second one because somedays I need another before the first has been washed and dried. I have a bright pink one that I use when it is dark and a more subtle green one for daytime country walks!

Lumpy - equafleece also sell t shirts for dogs!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was worried the equafleece would not keep her dry which is my main aim. I'm now going to google. Just out of interest what sizes did u purchase? Blossom weighs 12kg.xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's dog suit is 18-20", it is a little loose on her - but just right length wise. She is 6.2Kg - but quite tall and long... a sort of light weight build!
On their website they do give size guides, but they are also really good at handling returns, if you should get the wrong size.


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

what about forest fleece they are individually made for your dogs size and shape xxx


if you want a waterproof coat have you tried Muddypaws stormguard all weather coat? I have it in medium and it fit perfectly on my bichon. it covered his chest and under-carrige so no muddy belly


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank u, I have checked out the measuring guide and I think the 18/20 will be the size in length and will prob be a nice snug fit! She's bearing her winter weight at the mo like the rest of us ha ha. Best get her on some long runs! Xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Cockapoomummy2be said:


> what about forest fleece they are individually made for your dogs size and shape xxx
> 
> 
> if you want a waterproof coat have you tried Muddypaws stormguard all weather coat? I have it in medium and it fit perfectly on my bichon. it covered his chest and under-carrige so no muddy belly


No muddy belly sounds a dream! I think my friend has one of those and I have yet to try her in one of those, think they are avail in pets at home? Thanks for the info. More options is great! Xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i went out to day and got ginger two beautiful shirts one black cotton and the other blue knit and i thought i would have trouble putting them on her but she loves them, and she just loves riding in a shopping cart.and every one just had to stop me and pet her ,,love it


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha how cool is ur doggy. I can imagine it...walking round tescos with blossom in the shopping trolley wearimg a little jumper! Bless
Xxx


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

sugerlump said:


> well i went out to day and got ginger two beautiful shirts one black cotton and the other blue knit and i thought i would have trouble putting them on her but she loves them, and she just loves riding in a shopping cart.and every one just had to stop me and pet her ,,love it


What store? Can only think of two or three (in the US) where you can bring pets in to shop.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh there is a lot of pet stores where you can take them in and they even get a snack at one of them..and you used to be able to take them into the old walmart ,,but then they supersize it and it all stopped..but pet-plus is the one closes to me.but bark avenue is where i shop also but they don't have carts. LOL and she likes the cart


----------

